# Brand new Penn Prevail and Squall 15!



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Today I got my first conventional reel in the mail. A Squall 15 which I put on a 11' Penn Prevail casting rod rated for 2 to 6 oz. I spooled it with 15lb mono. I took it to the field in front of my house and tried it out!  It is a lot of fun casting these things! I used to have a bass fishing baitcast reel so it isn't my first revolving spool reel but it had been a while. I started casting with the mag on full on and slowly backed it down from there. My first hearty casts stepped off at 80 yards and when quit my last cast stepped off at 107 yards with my mag set on 7 out of the 17 mag settings. This was all done with a 3oz bank sinker. Any tips to gain some distance? Like I said i'm very new at this conventional stuff and I should gain some just from getting to know the rod and reel a bit. Should I back off the mag some more and thumb it a bit at the start of the cast?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Good for you! 
Welcome to the Dark Side!
Write today's date down in your checkbook somewhere, so you can look back and see where it all started, and why you are so poor in a year or so!
One of your biggest friends in your search for casting technique is YouTube.
Follow some of Tommy Farmer's links there and a whole world of instruction will open itself to you.
You could also dial Tommy up personaly, and see if he has any slots lopen in his schedule for a couple of hours of tutoring.
Best $100 I ever spent on my conventional casting was an hour of Ryan's (Hatteras Jacks) time...
And think about coming to the Rodbuilder's Show... There will probably be plenty guys from here that would be willing to lend you a hand.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Tom! I learned after I came back inside from casting that you can adjust the spool tension. :redface: Also how exactly does the clicker work? Do you switch it off before you start reeling the fish in? It seems it has something to do with drag setting or..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yes always turn it off before you reel it in or before you cast ... when you spike the rod turn the clicker on then back off when you go to reel it in ... spool tension should be set so you can barely move the spool side to side


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! That clicker sure is nice to have! A new luxury for me since I have previously just used spinning tackle.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

+ Above from Surfchunker...
And I might add something that no one ever told me, and I kind of figured out completly by accident...
(I am quite ashamed that this took me so long to figure out!)
While soaking bait, just put your reel back into free spool, and put the clicker on, no need to back the drag way off.
For the first few years I was using conventionals I would engage the reel, back the drag way off, and set the clicker. 
Then when something hit I would have to quickly get the drag back to where it should be, while disengaging the clicker and setting the hook all at the same time.
Stupid me...
All you have to do is leave it in free spool, with the clicker flipped back on after you have cast, and the resistance of the clicker should be enough tension to hold until something comes along. 
Then when you get a hit simply engage the reel and flip off the clicker and your drag is already where you need it to be.
Just one of those things that I think all of the conventional guys somehow know, but never think to pass along to all of us newbies to the dark side!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Makes perfect sense. I am lovin my new combo! Can't wait to try her out on a fish! One more question. How in the world do you cast a conventional in the dark when you can't see when your rig is goin to hit the water?? I casted once tonight in the dark but was shutting the spool down a while before it hit the ground.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

After casting for a while you just tell by the sound of the reel


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Got Me!
I do not tend to fish in the dark.
Jam has said that he learned to count while casting in the daytime and then repeated that cadence in the dark and knew when his bait was going to hit the water based on that timing.
Others have said they sing a little song as they let it go, and know when they hit a certain word it is shut down time.
But that is magic from the darkside that I have not yet learned...


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm glad to hear how much you like your new set-up. I'm about to go to the dark side also with a Squall 15 and probably a 12' Prevail. I'm sold on the reel, but still considering the rod. Just waiting for some assurance that it can handle 8nbait. I'm glad to hear your getting such great casting distance. Good luck with the new set-up


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Dark Side...Have fun..You will get urges to upgrade and hear all kinds of stories about how this is the best reel or rod...Have fun. I started with all the tricked out Abu's and a Tsumani 12'er...Now I have 3 Penn Fathoms and various custom rods. Be careful....The Dark Side of the Force will grow strong in you!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah it looks so cool too sometime all I can do is "just look at it!" (edbassmaster youtube lol!!) I didnt feel the spool very full because I figured I would just be cutting snarls out until I learned but its actually not hard at all. So I think once I get used to the setup and fill the spool all the way and learn to cast a little better I should gain some distance. The whine of a conventional reel makes a guy feel bad to the bone!


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

+1 Tjb...regarding the clicker...although I will say, there will be days when you have a strong tug and pull affect that will keep engaging your clicker..so when that occurs i tend to just turn clicker off and loosen drag (just my experience).You will not be dissatisfied with the Squall15 at all...you'll be amazed on how fast and experienced you will become throwing a conventional reel. I have had the Squall15 for several months now and cant be more satisfied with it. My first conventional reel was the Penn 525 which I learned on (which is the squall 15 just the US model when they were based out of Pennsylvania) But then again...I favor Penn reels greatly. Theres other great reels out there as well...

Like everyone is stating...be careful...it becomes very addicting when you start to become more experienced. I will be purchasing the Fathom next week for another set up im putting together. Just keep one thing in mind....your going to bird nest several times, it happens. Dont let that deter you from conventional reels. Theres a alot of people on here that have great advice and are very friendly and willing to help. But most of your info will come from first hand experience. Meaning...take everyone's advice and apply them yourself and you deicde how well it works for you. I have learned alot from these guys and gals. Just have fun...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

how much drop are you using on your weight to the rod tip ?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Probably 3 to 5 foot most of the time. Not really using any educated technique right now just casting. Had my first birds nest today and ended up respooling. Got overconfident and turned the mag down 3 clicks.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

tjbjornsen said:


> Got Me!
> I do not tend to fish in the dark.
> Jam has said that he learned to count while casting in the daytime and then repeated that cadence in the dark and knew when his bait was going to hit the water based on that timing.
> Others have said they sing a little song as they let it go, and know when they hit a certain word it is shut down time.
> But that is magic from the darkside that I have not yet learned...


My reel is gonna blow up gonna blow up my reel is gonna blow up if i dont stop it......NOW! Lol but i dont usually throw conventionals in the dark either


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

to get any constant good results you need proper form ... tons o video's on You Tube ... the sooner you learn the ole push pull the easier it will be ... don't reinforce bad habits they will be harder to break


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Had another refresher today from Ryan White at the Expo on casting technique so now I just need to get out there and practice..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

there ya go


----------

